# overnight charter Fla



## sailmedic (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi All, 
Wife and I are spending a week in the Tampa area in May we'd like to take a sailboat(30-34ft) out for an overnighter(2days/1night) any suggestions?


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I have dealt with this company before... St. Petersburg & Tampa Bay - Sailing Yacht, Catamaran & Fishing Charters

They have nice boats at a decent price.


----------



## sailmedic (Dec 28, 2016)

thanx for the info I'll check them out


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

denverd0n said:


> I have dealt with this company before... St. Petersburg & Tampa Bay - Sailing Yacht, Catamaran & Fishing Charters
> 
> They have nice boats at a decent price.


We have chartered from them a half dozen times. They are nice folks and have excellent boats.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

denverd0n said:


> I have dealt with this company before... St. Petersburg & Tampa Bay - Sailing Yacht, Catamaran & Fishing Charters
> 
> They have nice boats at a decent price.


I'll third that recommendation. I haven't sailed with them, but a couple friends have and they both were impressed.

I was looking at them for this winter, but in the end decided to go to the other coast and rent out of Long Beach, CA.


----------

